# 2005 SLP "Ram-Air" Hood



## Holytwinky (Oct 10, 2005)

I am seeking a way to get cold air into my engine - like everyone else. I live in FL, & even after my tune, I can still feel the hot weather down here sucking power from my engine. I see threads about people builing their own Ram-Air, or trying to get one from the Aussie's.

Doesn't SLP offer 'Ram-Air'? 

From their website:

"2005 GTO Composite Hood with Functional Scoops

New for 2005 Pontiac GTO, this composite "Ram-Air H.O." hood is equipped with a pair of functional scoops. This ram air effect can add up to 10 horsepower over stock by bringing in denser, cooler air into your engine. Behind the scoops, custom-formed inlet ducting mates directly to the car’s factory air-box opening. This also gives your GTO a much-needed dose of visual excitement, without fundamentally altering the car’s clean, distinctive shape."

http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=100196

Anyone seen it? Anyone have any comments?
:confused


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=100196&BIG=100196-1

Here's a picture of it. Geez, does their website stink as the photos are not easy to locate at all.


----------

